# Sigma ART 50 Shipments - Have you received your confirmation



## aalbert (Apr 29, 2014)

Curious about US based purchasers…. Once you receive your shipment confirmation, let the rest of use know from whom, and when you placed your original order… 

In my case I ordered on 4/18 from B&H… Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 29, 2014)

just picked mine up!

1st one in shanghai and probably in china 

got the dock while i was at it too


----------



## macrodust (Apr 29, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> just picked mine up!
> 
> 1st one in shanghai and probably in china
> 
> got the dock while i was at it too



Hey, based in Shanghai? Me too. Where did you get yours and what did you pay? I've seen that they're all over Taobao now, but I usually go to the Xing Guang camera stores at Luban Road.

How's the AF behaving on your 1DX?

Cheers!


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 29, 2014)

macrodust said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > just picked mine up!
> ...



got it at xing guang 6500 rmb just got back from walking around yu yuan and wai tan taking some shots so far I think mine might be front focusing a bit and AF is not as good as my 35 but i have to download the pics still. literally only just walked in.

i don't have a 1Dx its 5D3


----------



## Shane1.4 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ordered mine at 6:00 AM on the day pricing was announced from B&H and still haven't heard anything...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 29, 2014)

Please share... It is all very exciting.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 29, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Please share... It is all very exciting.



check the lens gallary


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 29, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Please share... It is all very exciting.
> ...


After work. I'll stress my bandwidth to its limits.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 29, 2014)

Actually... I don't care about 50L v 50 art as much as I care about 50 art v 85L mkii.

So if anyone wants to compare those...


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 29, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Actually... I don't care about 50L v 50 art as much as I care about 50 art v 85L mkii.
> 
> So if anyone wants to compare those...



well i have the 85 sigma

at 1.4 the 50 art easily beats it and i think the bokeh is better
I feel there is not a significant difference in sharpness between the 85L II and the 85 sigma but the 85L II has better bokeh. I think the 50 art bokeh is pretty awesome to be honest this lens is a bokeh monster


----------



## aalbert (Apr 30, 2014)

As of today, here is B&H's update - _"I am sorry but at this time the manufacturer has not given us a delivery date for this lens "_ that they sent me in response to an online query about the status of this lens.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Apr 30, 2014)

How does the focus-consistency feel? Anything like TDP's 40% miss-rate?


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 30, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> How does the focus-consistency feel? Anything like TDP's 40% miss-rate?



nothing like 40% maybe 20% in really bad light but thats common on most lenses


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 30, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Actually... I don't care about 50L v 50 art as much as I care about 50 art v 85L mkii.
> 
> So if anyone wants to compare those...



Sounds like apple Vs orange


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 30, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Actually... I don't care about 50L v 50 art as much as I care about 50 art v 85L mkii.
> ...



Orange of course!


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice to see some excitement about a new product! Keep those reports coming.


----------



## metacove (Apr 30, 2014)

Most places show it shipping late April. Are we late enough in April yet ?

Hah. I'm excited as well. I preordered really late (Just this week) so I'm not getting my hopes up on getting one from the first batch of shipments.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 30, 2014)

I got my confirmation....that I cancelled my order.

I just decided that I like my 24-70 2.8ii so much that I probably wouldn't use the sigma enough to justify the $1k.

Enjoy your new lens when it comes folks! looking forward to seeing the images.


----------



## Shane1.4 (May 1, 2014)

Just checked my order on B&H order and the status has changed to "in stock - order sent to warehouse" tracking number pending.


----------



## macrodust (May 1, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> macrodust said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Couldn't resist. Went down to xing guang and picked up one as well. The guy told me that the first batch to China was only 100 pcs, so we were both lucky getting one early. Same price as you mentioned, 6500rmb. 

Ended up with an AFMA adjust of +8, but after that it's really sharp! Also noticed that it struggles a bit hitting the focus 100% in bad light, but as long as the light is decent it's spot-on!

(Read your profile status as 1DX and somehow translated that as you having one. I've got the 5D3 too... ;D)


----------



## Terrierist (May 1, 2014)

Shane1.4 said:


> Just checked my order on B&H order and the status has changed to "in stock - order sent to warehouse" tracking number pending.



Well, I ordered around 7:00am on the 11th, and there is still no change in the status on mine. Obviously it was a very small shipment relative to the pre-orders. Hopefully more will be along soon.


----------



## aalbert (May 1, 2014)

Well…. I ended up canceling my order……………….. Because I called a local dealer (Pitman Photo in Miami), and they had received 1 on allocation.. Rushed down to pick up during lunch, and I now have what is probably one of the first Art 50s in So. Florida. Love the build quality, and the focusing is reasonably quick…. Stopped on the way back to work and took some pot shots - will post a little later when I get a chance…. For now here she is mated to my 6D.


----------



## jdramirez (May 1, 2014)

aalbert said:


> Well…. I ended up canceling my order……………….. Because I called a local dealer (Pitman Photo in Miami), and they had received 1 on allocation.. Rushed down to pick up during lunch, and I now have what is probably one of the first Art 50s in So. Florida. Love the build quality, and the focusing is reasonably quick…. Stopped on the way back to work and took some pot shots - will post a little later when I get a chance…. For now here she is mated to my 6D.



Congrats. I'm anxious to know whether it is a special lens... I certainly hope so.


----------



## magz (May 1, 2014)

aalbert said:


> Well…. I ended up canceling my order……………….. Because I called a local dealer (Pitman Photo in Miami), and they had received 1 on allocation.. Rushed down to pick up during lunch, and I now have what is probably one of the first Art 50s in So. Florida. Love the build quality, and the focusing is reasonably quick…. Stopped on the way back to work and took some pot shots - will post a little later when I get a chance…. For now here she is mated to my 6D.



Wow, nice catch. I did the exact same thing and found a local shop that had received one copy! I'll be out of town as of tomorrow and B&H wouldn't have been able to get me the lens in time so I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## newmandoyle (May 2, 2014)

I ordered my lens from B&H on 4/11 at ~7am EST and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow (Friday). I am definitely looking forward to seeing the UPS truck tomorrow


----------



## Roo (May 2, 2014)

metacove said:


> Most places show it shipping *late April. Are we late enough in April yet *?
> 
> Hah. I'm excited as well. I preordered really late (Just this week) so I'm not getting my hopes up on getting one from the first batch of shipments.



Depends...what year did they say? ;D


----------



## gjones5252 (May 4, 2014)

Ordered 4/12 and still in pending. Looking forward to this so much. I have been waiting for a 50 and i am hoping this will be it.


----------



## e-d0uble (May 6, 2014)

My B&H order is still pending. I ordered at 4/11 16:10 EST. The suspense is somewhat killing me.


----------



## aalbert (May 6, 2014)

Check locally for an allocation shipment… as far as the lens…. I really like it so far.


----------



## Cgdillan (May 6, 2014)

I ordered 2

one from BH on 4/11 late morning. heard nothing so far.
and one from Adorama 4/19. also heard nothing

I want this thing so bad!! =D


----------



## metacove (May 8, 2014)

Has anyone heard any updates ? It seems too quiet for a new release ;-)


----------



## Cgdillan (May 9, 2014)

metacove said:


> Has anyone heard any updates ? It seems too quiet for a new release ;-)



Agreed, where are all the "I just received my new 50mm ART" comments. There are couple. Wonder when they will start to really ship.


----------



## candyman (May 9, 2014)

I got mine on May 7th. I bought it n the shop and did not pre-order it. It was the only copy they had. Other shops in the Netherlands seem to get it only by the end of May.


----------



## alpha_rook (May 13, 2014)

my twitch got so bad I called Sigma today to find out that they plan on sending a batch sometime (still vague) next week to B&H. trying really hard to manage my expectations for a two-week in hand delivery from Sigma to B&H to my doorstep.


----------



## metacove (May 13, 2014)

alpha_rook said:


> my twitch got so bad I called Sigma today to find out that they plan on sending a batch sometime (still vague) next week to B&H. trying really hard to manage my expectations for a two-week in hand delivery from Sigma to B&H to my doorstep.



Thanks for taking the time to call. We are all excited.


----------



## McBrad (May 14, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything from Amazon pre-orders? I ordered mine on April 18th but have not heard anything.


----------



## Cgdillan (May 19, 2014)

I want my 50Art!!!! Where is it =(


----------



## Cgdillan (May 19, 2014)

I just called as well. They said 1 to 2 weeks...


----------



## alpha_rook (May 21, 2014)

Update for B&H customers: 

Called both Sigma and B&H today- Sigma said B&H will be receiving a shipment today (5/21) however (long story short) from what B&H told me, if you ordered after April 29th, your lens will not be shipped out from the new batch that arrived today, but rather the next shipment. No word on when that will be. They are still fulfilling back orders from those who placed orders before April 29th.. WTF arghh! SIGMA, my patience is seething! ok rant over.


----------



## aZhu (May 21, 2014)

alpha_rook said:


> Update for B&H customers:
> 
> Called both Sigma and B&H today- Sigma said B&H will be receiving a shipment today (5/21) however (long story short) from what B&H told me, if you ordered after April 29th, your lens will not be shipped out from the new batch that arrived today, but rather the next shipment. No word on when that will be. They are still fulfilling back orders from those who placed orders before April 29th.. WTF arghh! SIGMA, my patience is seething! ok rant over.



So from what I gathered on your post, if you ordered before April 29th, you're likely to receive the lens soon?


----------



## alpha_rook (May 22, 2014)

aZhu said:


> alpha_rook said:
> 
> 
> > Update for B&H customers:
> ...



you are half correct. No I am not a part of the lucky ones who will be receiving their 50 Art this time around. I did in fact order on April 29th, but I only want to give you all information that I'm certain of which relates to any order placed after mine. Who knows where the exact cut off is on the pre-order list, but to those who ordered after 4/29, you can have some of my popcorn while we twiddle our fingers in suspense until the next shipment arrives.


----------



## gjones5252 (May 22, 2014)

My Bh order is now saying on order? is that what it has always said? i think it used to say pre order...i ordered 4/12


----------



## alpha_rook (May 22, 2014)

gjones5252 said:


> My Bh order is now saying on order? is that what it has always said? i think it used to say pre order...i ordered 4/12



Mine says the same under order status. It really comes down to what number your order is on the back order list (B&H ball parked my # on the list when I called). To add to my comment from B&H from before, the rep told me they roughly get about 100/shipment from Sigma... Not sure how accurate that is, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Terrierist (May 22, 2014)

Yeah!!!!!!

Just got the shipment notice from B&H for mine. It was ordered on 4/11 at about 9:00 am Eastern time, and is JUST on the way.


----------



## Cgdillan (May 22, 2014)

Terrierist said:


> Yeah!!!!!!
> 
> Just got the shipment notice from B&H for mine. It was ordered on 4/11 at about 9:00 am Eastern time, and is JUST on the way.



Lucky!!! Order my first one 4/11 around 10:00 am Pacific Time. Hopefully we will get a shipment notice from B&H soon! Ordered the second one from Adorama on 4/19. Not really holding my breath for that one yet.


----------



## metacove (May 22, 2014)

I had an order with Adorama since the 28th and hadn't heard anything. Today on a whim I browsed Amazon and 17th Street Photo had "1 left in stock". I was able to order and receive shipment confirmation today. So excited! Obviously I cancelled my other preorder.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 23, 2014)

"One in stock" could very well be a return. But you are getting it as "fulfilled by Amazon," right?

I'm happy to wait for B&H (and I would have been happy to wait for Adorama, if I had gone with them.

Just something to make it all more exciting!


----------



## metacove (May 23, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> "One in stock" could very well be a return. But you are getting it as "fulfilled by Amazon," right?


Yes. It was fulfilled by Amazon's warehouse. Lots of retailers got a small batch today and I am assuming this was just part of the stock trickling out. Someone is bound to buy the last one in stock. I feel good about it being new and if any seals or packaging are broken open it should be obvious.


----------



## e-d0uble (May 23, 2014)

I pre-ordered from B&H on 4/11 at 16:10 EST. It's still "on order".


----------



## YuengLinger (May 23, 2014)

metacove said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > "One in stock" could very well be a return. But you are getting it as "fulfilled by Amazon," right?
> ...



Best of luck with yours, metacove. Don't forget to show off your images here!


----------



## traingineer (May 23, 2014)

Just wondering, but do 90% of the people who ordered the Sigma need the lens straight away for some big assignment? ??? Because it does look like the 90% of people are are just a bit too impatient. :


----------



## alpha_rook (May 23, 2014)

traingineer said:


> Just wondering, but do 90% of the people who ordered the Sigma need the lens straight away for some big assignment? ??? Because it does look like the 90% of people are are just a bit too impatient. :



What's your point? I think that's obvious, but to answer your question, yes I do need it for an assignment and I'm impatient.


----------



## Cgdillan (May 23, 2014)

traingineer said:


> Just wondering, but do 90% of the people who ordered the Sigma need the lens straight away for some big assignment? ??? Because it does look like the 90% of people are are just a bit too impatient. :



I want my lens now!!! I want it i want it want it!


----------



## aalbert (May 23, 2014)

With the way B&H holds work on debit cards etc. I was impatient, since basically I had paid for the lens, and didn't have access to its use…. so I was quite happy on "opening day" of US arrival to find one at my local dealer (3 weeks ago)…. Sure others here were in the same boat… and for everybody else - there has been so much anticipation to the introduction of this lens, that everybody wants to do their own testing of it….


----------



## aznable (May 24, 2014)

got mine 2 days ago here in italy


----------



## traingineer (May 24, 2014)

alpha_rook said:


> traingineer said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, but do 90% of the people who ordered the Sigma need the lens straight away for some big assignment? ??? Because it does look like the 90% of people are are just a bit too impatient. :
> ...



My point is that it's just easier to relax and wait for the lens to be shipped.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 25, 2014)

Expecting a baby in July. Hoping the lens arrives before the baby so I have time to get comfortable with it.

Rarely do I get in line to be an early adopter. I've wanted a great 50mm for years. I'm excited, and happy to find a community of other pros and enthusiasts who share such excitement.

While we may be frittering away a bit of time writing about the anticipation, I'm not sure time is better spent scolding others for being excited... 8)


----------



## Viggo (May 25, 2014)

I should just buy a bunch of them here and sell with a crazy profit for those of you who want it NOW, they're in stock here as many as I want...


----------



## YuengLinger (May 25, 2014)

Viggo said:


> I should just buy a bunch of them here and sell with a crazy profit for those of you who want it NOW, they're in stock here as many as I want...



Let the bidding begin. Would that be Euros, sir?


----------



## Viggo (May 25, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I should just buy a bunch of them here and sell with a crazy profit for those of you who want it NOW, they're in stock here as many as I want...
> ...



Whatever you got! ;D


----------



## YuengLinger (May 29, 2014)

Called B&H about an issue not related to the lens, but couldn't resist asking...

Told this afternoon that the next expected shipment is early to mid-June and will be rather small.


----------



## aZhu (May 29, 2014)

I wonder if the delay in shipping is because Sigma is fixing the AF issues everyone else is having...


----------



## Salimou (May 30, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I'm in Philadelphia since 4 days, couldn't find it anywhere ugh it's unbelievable!!!!!!!! Off course now that I left my country (France) It's available everywhere and at a really good price. If someone know where Icould buy it in Philadelphia it will be really nice, thank you advance,


----------



## Terrierist (May 30, 2014)

aZhu said:


> I wonder if the delay in shipping is because Sigma is fixing the AF issues everyone else is having...



Just received mine today from B&H. Slapped it on my 5D III, reset AFMA to zero, and went out to check if there were any problems.

Virtually every photo was sharp, with the focused-upon item well within the usable depth-of-field at F/1.4. I tried focusing on objects from 1 meter to 1 km, and focus behaved accurately and quickly. Time and subsequent pixel peeping will tell me if I am going to need to adjust it on the Sigma dock or use AFMA. But for now, at AFMA = 0, I am very pleased. This is how it should be: functioning correctly right out of the box.

I hope, for Sigma's sake, that it is only a vocal minority having troubles with this lens. Time and more experience with this lens will tell, but for now it has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## spector (May 31, 2014)

I just walked into my local Topeka camera store (Wolfe's camera) and they had one on the shelf. I tried it out in the store and it seemed to work great without focus issues. Bought it on the spot. Can't wait to try it out outside of the store.

If you are looking at getting one right now, you may try calling them. I believe that they had one or two more of them in stock.


----------



## Salimou (Jun 1, 2014)

spector said:


> I just walked into my local Topeka camera store (Wolfe's camera) and they had one on the shelf. I tried it out in the store and it seemed to work great without focus issues. Bought it on the spot. Can't wait to try it out outside of the store.
> 
> If you are looking at getting one right now, you may try calling them. I believe that they had one or two more of them in stock.



Hi, thank's for the information my friend. But the store Wolfe's camera that you are talking about... It's in Kansas right? It's the right and only one? Because they don't have any Sigma 50 Art on this one:
http://www.wolfes.com/ 

It's alittle bit too far if it's theright one since I'm from Philadelphia, UGH can't believe this is so hard to find one damn 50 Art lens!!!


----------



## alpha_rook (Jun 1, 2014)

traingineer said:


> alpha_rook said:
> 
> 
> > traingineer said:
> ...



This thread is directly addressing any additional information that can be shared as to the wait in dealing with back orders. If there's a possible 2 month+ wait for gear that you need for a job in less time, then any additional specifics will help in your decision to wait or find a replacement locally. Your subjective contribution to people being impatient as I stated before is clearly obvious: people are impatient waiting for any new and hyped up piece of gear. Bringing that to their attention is redundant.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 2, 2014)

alpha_rook said:


> traingineer said:
> 
> 
> > alpha_rook said:
> ...



Ok then.


----------



## gjones5252 (Jun 12, 2014)

Talked to yesterday and my order will finally shipping. they should be getting in enough lenses to fulfill all mid april orders per the BH dude. My order on BH just changed to in stock order sent to warehouse. Going to let them go ahead and send it. If its massively impressive ill be keeping it for sure...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 12, 2014)

gjones5252 said:


> Talked to yesterday and my order will finally shipping. they should be getting in enough lenses to fulfill all mid april orders per the BH dude. My order on BH just changed to in stock order sent to warehouse. Going to let them go ahead and send it. If its massively impressive ill be keeping it for sure...



just make sure you have the dock or have access to a dock to correct any wierdness in the AF
i knew my AF was off on my copied when i picked it up in store but since it was the only one in china i wasnt able to be choosey so i bought the dock and calibrated it when i had time


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jun 12, 2014)

aalbert said:


> As of today, here is B&H's update - _"I am sorry but at this time the manufacturer has not given us a delivery date for this lens "_ that they sent me in response to an online query about the status of this lens.



Me too.


----------



## e-d0uble (Jun 13, 2014)

Mine should be here today (Friday). Looks like rain all day here (Sandy Hook, CT), so it'll be strictly indoor testing. Hopefully I won't have to spend two hours with it hooked to the dock =)


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 18, 2014)

Once again called B&H customer service about a different order, but this time the rep volunteered: "By the way, we're told we're getting a big delivery of these lenses next week. Yours should be shipping then."

I ordered mine on May 4th, so...We'll see.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 18, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Once again called B&H customer service about a different order, but this time the rep volunteered: "By the way, we're told we're getting a big delivery of these lenses next week. Yours should be shipping then."
> 
> I ordered mine on May 4th, so...We'll see.



May the 4th be with you . ;D


----------



## RiceCake (Jun 19, 2014)

I pre-orderd at The Camera Store in Calgary back in early May. I just got a call yesterday and picked it up. So far so good, mostly the same as everyone else 

It worked perfectly straight out of the box, and I am loving the combination of extreme sharpness with extreme bokeh! I also love how close it focuses, because I'm almost always at the MFD of my 85mm and wishing it would get closer (p.s. anyone want to buy a sigma 85mm?)

I have noticed that the focus points on the outer edges of 5D MkIII are not very consistent... Sometimes they nail it, but other times they dont. If I must use the outer points I'll likely take 3-4 pictures to make sure I get the focus I want. Not ideal, but I honestly haven't had and lens faster than f/2.8 getting accurate results on the outer focus points. I am only using the cross type points. 

There are so many threads about this lens, so I don't know where to post but I'll update if it goes crazy like Viggo's first one.


----------



## totoreco (Jun 20, 2014)

Order mine from BH in 04/20/2014 and received today the shipment confirmation. They said that I could expect it to arrive in 06/24/14. Two month that seemed an eternity.  I hope my copy work great. Hope that everyone could have quickly his copy.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 20, 2014)

Great news. Your experience with the lens would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 21, 2014)

Just got my 1st of 2. This one I ordered on the first day, mid day, that it was available and it is amazing. The focus is spot on for every shot and it is tack sharp. Really really happy with it. Hope the 2nd copy is just as good as this one.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 24, 2014)

B&H, optimistic last week, now says Sigma has been silent. Could just be the way different reps spin things.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I'm back on board... but I will wait for a discount...


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok! Mine is due to arrive from B&H on July 8th.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 3, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Ok! Mine is due to arrive from B&H on July 8th.


I can't wait for their to be a sale on this....


----------



## mlbaker74 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ordered mine on 4/24. Just got the shipping notice and it will arrive on 7/9. It will be be a busy week of testing; I sent my EOS M off to LifePixel for IR conversion and it arrives on 7/10.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 12, 2014)

Got mine, seems good w/+3 AF, but wife had baby in meantime...Trying to make time to test!


----------



## candyman (Jul 12, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Got mine, seems good w/+3 AF, ...


Great!



YuengLinger said:


> ...but wife had baby in meantime...


Congrats!



YuengLinger said:


> Trying to make time to test!


Know exactly what you're talking about...
Such wonderful lens and not enough time to enjoy from it...but....enjoy the baby!


----------

